# Weiher richten. Ufer befestigen, Schlamm absaugen usw.



## MC_Hebber (28. Dezember 2016)

Hallo beisammen,

wir sind gerade dran ein Grundstück zu pachten mit 4 kleinen Weihern. Jeder Weiher hat so ca 100m2. Es ist ein Quelle vorhanden und davor ein kleines Becken mit 2x3m evtl zur Aufzucht von Jungfischen.
Das Gelände ist eingewachsen von Laub und Nadelbäumen und grenzt (10m) an unserem Vereinsfluß.

Manpower wäre vorhanden wir sind zu viert. Ausser den Forstarbeiten, Zaunarbeiten und was sonst noch so anfällt will ich mich hier ein bisschen aufschlauen was man für Möglichkeiten hat um so ein Gewässer zu richten.

Folgende Zwei Punkte sind für mich erst mal am wichtigsten:

1. Uferbefestigung: Der Vorbesitzer hat alles an den Seiten verarbeitet was es nur gibt, von Plane bis über Eternitplatten, Holzbretter und Trapezbleche.
Habe im Internet schon des öfteren von Ufebefestigungen mit natürlichen Materialien gelesen (würde mir am meisten zusagen) Holzpfosten mit Weidengeflecht z.B. Kennt sich da Jemand aus? Interessieren würde mich die Vorgehensweise und Materialien?

2. Schlamm absaugen: Die Weiher sind über die Jahre zugeschlammt. Ausbaggern kommt nicht in Frage da das Gelände nicht zugänglich ist. Habe im Internet mich schon nach motorbetriebenen Schmutzwaserpumpen umgesehen. Dachte an eine mit 3" Anschlüsse und in mehreren Etappen den Schlamm absaugen. Habe mal was von einer Spül-Saug-Methode aufgeschnappt, ist das euch ein Begriff? Hat jemand allgemein Erfahrung mit Absaugen von Schlamm?

Würde mich über Tips, Anregungen und Erfahrungen von Euch freuen !

MFG
Andy


----------



## chef (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Weiher richten. Ufer befestigen, Schlamm absaugen usw.*

Hab ein ähnliches Projekt am Start. Bei viel Schlamm hilft nur ein (Mini-)Bagger. Uferbefestigung: Holzbohlen(halten ca 10 Jahre). Besser Schotter. Hab Recyclingschotter von ner Baufirma bekommen, musste nur die Anfahrt(40 Euro) zahlen. Zum Verteilen brauchst aber wieder nen Bagger..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291209


----------



## schroedl (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Weiher richten. Ufer befestigen, Schlamm absaugen usw.*

Bei 100m2 pro weiher kann man noch über händisches ausbuddeln nachdenken, finde ich. Wie tief ist denn die Schlammschicht? Falls du richtige "Zuchtbecken" bauen willst, kannst du deine Weiher auch mit Leitplanken oder mit Edelstahl Gerüstbohlen einzimmern. Wellbech könnte man auch zur Uferstabilisierung verwenden. Ich habe neulich auch einen Weiher gesehen ,der mit Betonleitplanken eingefasst war. An meinem eigenen Weiher habe ich zwei Reihen von Senkrechten Holzbohlen im Boden stecken. Funktioniert auch und hält seit 10+ Jahren. Kommt auch immer drauf an, wie steil dein Ufer ist/du es haben willst. Man könnte die Weiher auch mit Natursteinen umfassen. 

Du siehst schon, da gibt es 1000 Ideen.


----------



## MC_Hebber (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Weiher richten. Ufer befestigen, Schlamm absaugen usw.*

Nein, möchte keine Zuchtbecken daraus machen.

Als Pfosten würde ich gespaltene Eichenstämme nehmen.

Die Bolen sind was für Holz und welche Abmaße habt ihr da verwendet?

@ chef. echt schöne Arbeit


----------

